# How to change Gmail account on phone



## eric0668

I would like to change my gmail account

Must I do a factory reset. I read in some places that you can goto settings, apps, google apps, turn off and clear defaults, then goto market and it will ask you for account and sign in with new account

Well with my ROM or any ROM or rooted device this does not exist. No option. I have a MT4G

If I have to factory reset, np, I was gonna flash another ROM anyway

But what is the easiest way to get my apps back. I did back up in Astro. Must I goto each .apk file in the backup folder and hit "install"??? 

Whatever the option, that or one you give me, are my downloads and settings gonna be there? ...for instance, will all of my weathers and clocks that I downloaded in Beautiful Widgets be there?

Thanks so much for your help in advance
Eric


----------



## BenHolliday

Open up the "Mail" app select "Gmail" if using multiple email hosts and hit "Menu" hit "More" (... above) and now select "Settings"

Top selection is where you can change your Gmail account to a different one or you can delete it and then add one.


----------



## eric0668

Ben, first my thanks to you.

However, I stress that I am not a rooting expert at all...I got help. I do know how to flash ROM's now...I think. 

I have a ROM flashed now and what you said is not available to me. There is no "mail" there is "email" but the only option is to add an account. Even when you add the new gmail, it won't let you goto "accounts" and delete the first Gmail account OR associate the current apps with the new one.


----------



## BenHolliday

Hmmmm, it's hard to tell without actually know what you do have.

I know you can add and remove Gmail through Accounts & Sync in the "Menu" - "Settings" selections.

What you can and should do is always make a nandroid backup from the Recovery menu (Backup and Restore). That will allow you to restore just in case a flash goes wrong. 

After you've loaded and setup use TB (Titanium Backup Pro) to backup all user settings and apps. Also another must have is ROM Manager as it allows you to flash from the GUI, fix permissions, and a lot of other stuff. 

Also, I don't know if it's been stripped but, do you not have "Setup" in the app drawer? It's very handy if you skip portions of the initial setup.

It's hard to give exact step by step with so many unknown variables. One thing holds true for all rooted androids though, you can use TB to backup all your apps and then reflash your ROM and then load your apps back from the backup. Don't be like me though and forget to make a backup for like 2 months and lose all Angry Birds progress after a restore...


----------



## eric0668

BenHolliday said:


> Hmmmm, it's hard to tell without actually know what you do have.
> 
> I know you can add and remove Gmail through Accounts & Sync in the "Menu" - "Settings" selections.
> 
> What you can and should do is always make a nandroid backup from the Recovery menu (Backup and Restore). That will allow you to restore just in case a flash goes wrong.
> 
> After you've loaded and setup use TB (Titanium Backup Pro) to backup all user settings and apps. Also another must have is ROM Manager as it allows you to flash from the GUI, fix permissions, and a lot of other stuff.
> 
> Also, I don't know if it's been stripped but, do you not have "Setup" in the app drawer? It's very handy if you skip portions of the initial setup.
> 
> It's hard to give exact step by step with so many unknown variables. One thing holds true for all rooted androids though, you can use TB to backup all your apps and then reflash your ROM and then load your apps back from the backup. Don't be like me though and forget to make a backup for like 2 months and lose all Angry Birds progress after a restore...


Hey man. Thanks. No worries. I needed help rooting. There are essentially 2 ways an easy way and a hard way. The way you have to type many letters and each one is critical. Someone took me thru the easy way. I however have ZERO problems Flashing now. Very phone and outer literate. I would never do it and NOT backup. I just spoke to my buddy Macky who I met on YouTube who taught me to root and flash. He assured me u cannot do it just like I thought. But like all 3 of us thought. Wipe when I Flash and then reinstall the .apk files. He said I will have to do each one and I told him I have never used Titanium I use Astro, can I use that. He said yes. U know the difference. ?? I will have to do each one at a time right? And any info like clocks downloaded in Beautiful Widgets will be lost right?


----------



## BenHolliday

eric0668 said:


> Hey man. Thanks. No worries. I needed help rooting. There are essentially 2 ways an easy way and a hard way. The way you have to type many letters and each one is critical. Someone took me thru the easy way. I however have ZERO problems Flashing now. Very phone and outer literate. I would never do it and NOT backup. I just spoke to my buddy Macky who I met on YouTube who taught me to root and flash. He assured me u cannot do it just like I thought. But like all 3 of us thought. Wipe when I Flash and then reinstall the .apk files. He said I will have to do each one and I told him I have never used Titanium I use Astro, can I use that. He said yes. U know the difference. ?? I will have to do each one at a time right? And any info like clocks downloaded in Beautiful Widgets will be lost right?


I honestly have never used Astro but if it will backup the settings/apk's then you may not have to. Look around Astro and see if there is anything like Batch Mode which will restore all apps or data or apps and data at once.

You should try saving some of the skins to SD to see if they show after app is reloaded. Could save time looking for them again.

Here's batch mode, image would be to big so just click on link

http://i54.tinypic.com/rrpg15.png


----------



## eric0668

I did end up Getting titanium. At first I have no idea how to do the backups I thought I had to do 1 at a time. And then I hit preferences and I saw the schedule it was there that I saw that I could schedule a batch backup of everything but it still looks nothing like to screen you sent me. Was that from titanium. It back up everything except the things that look like system apps which I suppose are not needed. And as far as the clock and weather from beautiful widgets I believe you were talking about basically making a copy of that manually on my folder to see if the new program can access that correct. (For what its worth I am using the speech function now in case there are a lot of typos)


----------



## eric0668

Once I flash the new ROM where/what do I do with Titanium. Will I have to install each .apk separately like we thought we had to do with Astro. Or will it do a batch reinstall. Is that the one apparently I will need to install , titanium for it to see its own backups

BTW you NEVER heard of Astro. It is from what I see the most recommended file explorer. What do u use ... a native one to the ROM u r using


----------



## BenHolliday

Yeah, it's TB. To get to that screen, on any of the three tabs select "Menu" then hit "Batch". If you scroll down you'll see Restore.

To run any of those just hit the RUN button on left.

Noooo on the making copy of.... If you go into "Applications" in the "Settings" section, you can click on any app and if it's able to you can select "Move to SD". BW is in fact able to be moved to SD card. 

Then you just connect to computer and make a copy of all contents on the SD card. If by chance the folder and it's contents gets deleted you can put images or certain files back in the apps folder.


----------



## eric0668

Aahhh ur a stud. Maybe if u r free late tonight. U could talk on the phone (friends phone here) and walk me thru it


----------



## BenHolliday

eric0668 said:


> Once I flash the new ROM where/what do I do with Titanium. Will I have to install each .apk separately like we thought we had to do with Astro. Or will it do a batch reinstall. Is that the one apparently I will need to install , titanium for it to see its own backups
> 
> BTW you NEVER heard of Astro. It is from what I see the most recommended file explorer. What do u use ... a native one to the ROM u r using


Using TB you can Batch backup with all apk's (files/apps) and user data. You can do a Batch restore of all apk's and user data or you can do individual files..... There's so much TB will do.

I've heard of Astro, just never used it. I use TB for backup and restore features. For exploring files I use Root Explorer.

Imma send you a PM with a little info I'd rather not share in public.


----------



## eric0668

K thanks

Eric


----------



## eric0668

Ben, please tell me you know a lot about other things. Or that you know others you can ask

I flashed MIUI and demonspeed. Well, no problemo

But there was a problem with the display and it being zero. I thought it was fixed but it was not. My display is O and now I cannot get it back . 

I see nothing. I have no phone

I am using an old Motorola

I am heading to bed, you can text me if u can help walk me thru it. I recall someone sayign you need to be able to flash the hard way without the ROM Managerr...which I don't know how to do.

So again, you can text me, I would wake up 443-570-0291, or I would get the email tomorrowo if u can help or know someone you can ask

Thanks again
Eric


----------



## eric0668

Hi Ben. Btw, how old are you. you seem to know a lot..

I eventually got the ROM MIUI flashed. I thought I bricked my phone. It is awesome.

Sort of. I can get my apps in a folder and create an app drawer. And as far as I know most apps work

BUT the widgets dont

MLB 11 ... sticks on "loading"
Beautiful Widgets ... wont show the opaque clocks
Widgets 4x2 won't load at all
The Calendar wont show anything
Calendar Pad, which is what I use, wont show up. It lets me delete it, so it is there, but no lines

Can you help..or since u seem to know a lot, can you ask a friend.. Maybe someone on Xda?

Thanks so much. I really need your help still
YOu helped me. I totally used Titanium, had to event tho I used batch, do each app separately. BUT IT WORKED

Please get back
Eric


----------

